# Filter room pics



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice.

But you better post an intro before NHMaster gets a hold of you.


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm not sure how to post intro


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Does that system filter water?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes. Im a plumber at an amusement park. Those filters a regenerative DE filters for our water attractions.


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That's a pretty impressive filtration system right there.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Kleinfelterj said:


> Yes. Im a plumber at an amusement park. Those filters a regenerative DE filters for our water attractions.


I guess you don't worry to much when someone takes a leak in the pool.


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

Our turn over rate for our pools is very important. Those filters are running at 1600 to 1800 gpm.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Kleinfelterj said:


> I'm not sure how to post intro


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

No. Not so much urine. It's the number 2's we have to worry about. But we run our chlorine levels on the high end of the scale. So sanitizing isn't a problem.


----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)

nice stuff to bad you have to use crap plastic


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

My intro. I have been in the plumbing and HVAC trade for 11 years. I worked 10 years for a contractor doing mostly all commercial installation of plumbing and mechanical systems. I recently made a move from working for a contractor to taking a plumbing job at big amusement park.


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

Plastic is the only thing that will hold up with all the chemicals in the water


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

fightnews said:


> nice stuff to bad you have to use crap plastic


 Nothing wrong using pvc if you know what you doing..


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Kleinfelterj said:


> My intro. I have been in the plumbing and HVAC trade for 11 years. I worked 10 years for a contractor doing mostly all commercial installation of plumbing and mechanical systems. I recently made a move from working for a contractor to taking a plumbing job at big amusement park.


 Nice.. please redo the intro on the intro page...


----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)

Kleinfelterj said:


> Plastic is the only thing that will hold up with all the chemicals in the water


oh interesting. I don't like plastis, pro press ect. I feel it takes away the craftsmanship of the job. I like copper cast and steel.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Looks like a wicked good time!:thumbup: All for recreaction! Pretty sweet!


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

fightnews said:


> oh interesting. I don't like plastis, pro press ect. I feel it takes away the craftsmanship of the job. I like copper cast and steel.


Well I have to agree with you there. But if you saw some of our piping up close you would see it took some real skill to make all of that piping end up nice and neat. Glueing together 8,10,14,& even 16" sch 80 PVC is no task for your average everyday "Joe plumber"


----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)

Kleinfelterj said:


> Well I have to agree with you there. But if you saw some of our piping up close you would see it took some real skill to make all of that piping end up nice and neat. Glueing together 8,10,14,& even 16" sch 80 PVC is no task for your average everyday "Joe plumber"


Agreed


----------

